

Drone with real gun - Egregore
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xqHrTtvFFIs

======
TheCams
I don't really understand why the drone hobbyist ask for the video to be
removed.

~~~
hga
I'd assume decades of anti-gun propaganda.

As a gun owner and sometimes instructor who's not a drone hobbyist, I don't
like this because it's very hard for it to avoid violations of Rules 2-4 (3
unless the fire signal as well as button are very very well protected, e.g.
encryption):

1\. _All guns are always loaded._ Even if they are not, treat them as if they
are.

2\. _Never let the muzzle cover anything you are not willing to destroy._ (For
those who insist that this particular gun is unloaded, see Rule 1.)

3\. _Keep your finger off the trigger till your sights are on the target. This
is the Golden Rule._ Its violation is directly responsible for about 60
percent of inadvertent discharges.

4\. _Identify your target, and what is behind it._ Never shoot at anything
that you have not positively identified.

Hmmm, and modern handguns are designed and built to not unintentionally fire
if dropped in normal circumstances, i.e. from hand to concrete floor. A drone
could subject a gun to greater stress.

